# Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED triplets - pics pg 4



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger is on day 130 today. She is the dam to my little Sherbert. She is looking gigantic and carrying my first Abba kids!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

She is big .........could be 2 or 3 kids in there.........she is a very nice doe..  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

I can definitely see the resemblance between her and her daughter Sherbert. I hope Sherbert doesn't have any problems kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

I'd say 3 really little :girl: ......and Abba should thro some gorgeous babies with her!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

Oh so pretty momma-lovely. :thumbup: Do you think :baby: :baby: :baby: ?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

I would love to see a couple doelings out of this girl. (well actually out of her and dobie - as I plan to keep at least 1 Abba daughter for myself!)

I am thinking twins for sure - but a surprised third would be awesome!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

She is big! Is this her first kidding? If not how many did she have last time?

Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

This is her second freshning - her first freshning was not with me - and I can't remember if she had twins or a single (I own her daughter - sherbert). Ginger's dam was known to throw quads every pregnancy....... hope she doesn't get momma's genes!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

Here is Ginger this morning - day 144!!!! I have 2 doelings and a buckling reserved from this breeding and they will be Abba's first kids on my ranch. Ginger has had twins as a ff and this is her second freshning!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

looks like twins....and that she will be holding on to them for a bit longer


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

Yah - I am thinking only twins - which I will be happy with. I am just really hoping that Ginger goes before friday night and Dobie waits till Sunday. We are having company up over the weekend for my birthday "party" which is just going down to the local bar on the lake to dance - but still - I don't want to be stuck at home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

she is getting... pretty close now.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ginger - Day 130*

:boy: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 144 - new pics*

Praying that she goes on Wednesday night!

Looks like twins to me as well! Nice udder!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 144 - new pics*

Well it is POURING rain, thundering, lightning and we are pushing into day 145 in a few hours....... ligs are still nice and really tight (which means one more night of sleep), udder not changed at all (maybe 2 nights of sleep) and so we KNOW that she is waiting for a day that I need to go to town -grrrrrrr.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 144 - new pics*

of course of course............ :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

Day 145 and all is well - udder is a little fuller - making progress and I am going to venture that she will go on Friday - so we will see!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

So.....Allison, I'm on a 2 week stretch at work........I hope she has an afternoon kidding and not a late night one...do ya need a coach?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

Of course - I don't have classes this summer - so no doing homework while I wait - I need you LIZ ----- NO WORKIE!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

:hug: Hey, I'm there! Now just explain to my boss why I'm gonna be soooooooo CRABBY!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

HAHAHAHA what's the number??? hehehehe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

145 pm kids r dropping.... udder is filled a little more - ligs r starting to loosen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

thanks for the update.....she is getting there..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

146 am - still progressing nicely - still think it is going to be Friday when I have something that I want to do afterwork


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

she might.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

Nope, she'll go late Thursday night....she wants to keep you thinking that you'll be stuck at home Friday!
Or she could really get you and be in labor early Saturday morning and you'll be hung over!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

Liz - After looking at my other threads - I think we need to have a little talk, hunny - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

No, she will wait till Norm has my steak perfect for my birthday BBQ Saturday and I will be in the barn with a laboring girl or two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*



> Liz - After looking at my other threads - I think we need to have a little talk, hunny


Now, I wonder why ?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 145 - new pics*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :hair: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

146 Pm - still not anywhere near full - real squishy but can tell it is filling at the medial is not nearly as noticeable.



















with Dobie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

yup it is getting there. She is going to wait till 148 more then likely


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

Did you say that you have company coming for the weekend? Maybe that's what she's waiting for!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

grandmajo....could be onto something there...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

Oh yah - we have company coming Friday and Saturday - grrrrrr.

Day 147 no real change in udder - ligs are about 1/2 way down ............ I think I may just take tomorrow off to hang out and get some stuff done around the house.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 146 - new pics pg 2*

Ginger 147 pm -

Ok udder is filled a hair more - still not full, shiny, or tight - but ligs are almost gone - not to mushy yet. Running - literally - around.

Day 143 -










Day 147 -










I will check her again in the morning and see if I am going to work or not.

Abba babies are almost here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

nice filling -- I hope she kids for you with out much more waiting


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

It is almost 10 pm here and I just went to check on her. I swear if she doesn't kid till after dobie - I am going to SCREAM! LOL!

I think that I am going to get up once in the middle of the night and check on her if I wake up - otherwise it will be about 6 am when I check on her again. Her vulva does not look elongated and she has no discharge although she is awefully pink and swollen. So I am not to worried - and personally I think she has more udder to fill.

Poor Dobie, I don't think that she can drop any lower, she looks to have lost the muscle around her tail head, but ligaments still appear to be there. I am going to catch her in the morning (She is WILD) and probobly put her on the milk stand to feel her over real well. that way I can get a better feel on what she is up to........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

IDK...Unless she has a major change by early morning, I think you'll be waiting til Saturday night for thos Abba kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

I have found that the area around the ligaments falls away about a day or two before the ligaments go.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

Here is Gin this morning. She was all happy to get out and RUN to the milkstand for grain. She has a small amount of milky white discharge that is stringy - but not a whole lot yet. I can feel the babies but they are not moving much and not flopping around. Ligaments are completely gone and getting a bit mushy. I am going to go to work for a couple hours and then leave for the weekend to pick up the kittens and to come home. It is supposed to start storming again here this afternoon.

Here are some new pics -


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

I believe she is waiting also for the company to come so she can show everyone her babies. I think she wants a audience. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 147 - new pics pg 3*

What a little hoochy..... :ROFL: :ROFL:

I came to work and my coworker is going to watch the phones for me this morning so that I can leave at noon - pick up my new kitties, and then head home. Banjo, my boarding goat, is leaving this afternoon, Valient is leaving tomorrow, and getting some things taken care of.

Not sure if everyone is coming up still this weekend (no hurt feelings there) - but one couple is coming to have dinner with us and then go to the lake bar for a night of dancing and a beer. So I am excited! Hopefully she will go bby dinner tomorrow or I am :hair: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - new pics from this morning*

getting closer Allison......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - new pics from this morning*

ooooh more kids! looks like she'll have twins


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

Allison wanted me to let everyone know that Ginger kidded!!! :leap: Triplets! :boy: :girl: :girl: She is working on getting them dried off and getting pics! But wanted me to let everyone know the babies are here!!! :leap:

Had to change the count to 2 girls and 1 boy.... Allison got it wrong the first try :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

Did she beat the company coming?

Congratulations on the babies. Glad you were home.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

YAY!!!!  Can't wait to see pics of the trips!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

Triplets are doing great. All of them have nursed, received Bose, and are exploring. The buckling was born first and not sure which doeling came next - but I am debating on keeping one of them since it is an Abba daughter.

I am taking weights and what not now - so will let you all know. The buckling sure is flashy though!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

Well, she proved me wrong! Congrats on healthy triplets....and 2 GIRLS!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ginger - Day 148 - SHE KIDDED!*

So I THOUGHT that I had time this morning to go to work for a few hours and then pick up the kittens before Ginger was going to deliver - Guess I was really wrong - LOL!

Meet -

Z8 - buckling



















Z9 - doeling



















Z10 - doeling



















Here is some family pictures!

Mom and girls










Mom and triplets


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Congrats on a healthy delivery with three beautiful babies! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww. They all look like mommy :shocked: Adorable, I only figured twins from her...she must have had one of those little girls really packed in there.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! They look just like their momma!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

aww! They are so fluffy and sweet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! Triplets - wow


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS Allison! They look even nicer on my computer screen than they did on my phone! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - thank you very much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....they were worth waiting for....so beautiful.........  ........congrats........... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:leap: :stars: 

Congrats! They're adorable! That buckling is huge! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, He was a little bigger - 2 pounds 12.8 ounces - then Z9 was 2 pounds 3.8 ounces - Z10 2 pounds 7.2 ounces


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! :leap: They sure did inherit their mom's color, huh?
Very pretty though! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Z8 - the buckling, has been names SLR Minis A's Comet. Z9, I do believe, is going to a lady that had a reservation on an unregistered doeling to go with Sherbert's doeling that was born earlier this month, and will be named Chloe. And I think that I have decided on Z10 as my own. I am going to name her SLR Minis Abba's Malibu.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: I love those names! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... very nice name choices... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute kiddos! and from abba :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome names!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh Allison, they are just gorgeous!!!! And just in time for your company to enjoy them over the weekend too! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

